# Help With Windows Live Mail



## Kittymom1026 (Nov 30, 2018)

I realize that it's gone for downloading but I still get my mail via it and am now having a problem with my contacts folder. There are several that I would like to delete but when I try to get into that folder, it won't let me. It turns my screen an kind of hazy white and almost locks up my computer. I know if I uninstall it I will never get it back again and I have many folders that I use a lot and don't want to lose. I also like the fact that it shows the new messages and new messages from contacts separately. 

Does anyone know a solution to this problem? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Nov 30, 2018)

Was that part of the old Windows Essentials?  I saw it recently.  You can download that *somewhere*, but I don't recall the location.  Might have even been at the Microsoft site.

If you dig a bit you might find Essentials, then re-install the program.


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Nov 30, 2018)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Was that part of the old Windows Essentials?  I saw it recently.  You can download that *somewhere*, but I don't recall the location.  Might have even been at the Microsoft site.
> 
> If you dig a bit you might find Essentials, then re-install the program.


Thanks, I'll give it a shot!


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2018)

Kittymom1026 said:


> I realize that it's gone for downloading but I still get my mail via it and am now having a problem with my contacts folder. There are several that I would like to delete but when I try to get into that folder, it won't let me. It turns my screen an kind of hazy white and almost locks up my computer. I know if I uninstall it I will never get it back again and I have many folders that I use a lot and don't want to lose. I also like the fact that it shows the new messages and new messages from contacts separately.
> 
> Does anyone know a solution to this problem?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You could always export your Live Mail to Outlook, Gmail or pretty much and email client your choose to use. 

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...l-email-contacts-and-calendar-data-to-outlook

Transfer contacts / emails from Windows Live mail to Gmail?


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Nov 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> > I realize that it's gone for downloading but I still get my mail via it and am now having a problem with my contacts folder. There are several that I would like to delete but when I try to get into that folder, it won't let me. It turns my screen an kind of hazy white and almost locks up my computer. I know if I uninstall it I will never get it back again and I have many folders that I use a lot and don't want to lose. I also like the fact that it shows the new messages and new messages from contacts separately.
> ...


My good friend had to get a new computer and couldn't download Windows Live Mail, but our tech guy installed Outlook Express for her. Is that the same thing as Outlook?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2018)

Kittymom1026 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kittymom1026 said:
> ...


Outlook Express is no more, Outlook is Microsoft's primary web based service which includes access to Office 365, Hotmail, Live Mail, MSN Mail, Outlook.com etc.  Live Mail hasn't been updated since 2010 and will never be, eventually it probably just won't work. 

Outlook.com - Microsoft free personal email


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Nov 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Guess it's gone too like Windows Mail. Thanks for the link, I will check it out.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2018)

Kittymom1026 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kittymom1026 said:
> ...


A lot of people would think I'm crazy but I use Gmail, it works for me.  I opt out of all advertising. 

Gmail - Free Storage and Email from Google


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Nov 30, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I also have a Gmail account but my main email is with Windstream and has been for years. Windstream has a mail server, but it is not the format I like, as in Gmail. Neither is Gmail. I will just keep trying to remove contacts from Windows and hope for the best I guess.


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 30, 2018)

Kittymom1026 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kittymom1026 said:
> ...


Use what you like the best that works for you, that's why there's so many different choices.  
BTW, I've never heard of Windstream.  Local internet service provider?


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Dec 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yes, it's a phone company in the Carolinas and also provides internet service.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 1, 2018)

Don't use that! I always deleted that.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...





I closed my Google account. They track everything.

When did I? Oh yeah, when I searched for something on my computer, then my phone got a crapton of ads beamed to it.

Wiped phone and computer. No more Google.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kittymom1026 said:
> ...


Never had any of those problems but I also don't link my Google account on my phone.  I have no need or desire to get e-mails on my phone therefore I don't get ads.


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Dec 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kittymom1026 said:
> ...


For some reason, some of the groups I belong to won't accept my Windstream email address as a valid one so I have to give then my Gmail address.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 1, 2018)

I could use Google on this setup, but I don't. As long as you don't sign into Google on the phone, you're ok.

Nevermind that they try to push you into doing that 9 ways to Sunday.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I could use Google on this setup, but I don't. As long as you don't sign into Google on the phone, you're ok.
> 
> Nevermind that they try to push you into doing that 9 ways to Sunday.


I rarely use my phone anyway and I always opt out of all advertising even with Microsuxz (on the couple of machines that still have it).  I also log out of Google on the computer as soon as I'm done using it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I could use Google on this setup, but I don't. As long as you don't sign into Google on the phone, you're ok.
> ...



Me too. Clear cookies, too.

Some people have no clue how all this stuff works. I have an inkling.


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Dec 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I could use Google on this setup, but I don't. As long as you don't sign into Google on the phone, you're ok.
> ...



I don't use my phone either but I think I have my Windstream email on it. I also have it on my tablet. I use a regular desktop unless I'm not home, then I mainly take my tablet to read one of the books I have on it. My desktop has Windows 7 on it and that's what I prefer.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 1, 2018)

Kittymom1026 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Hit the windows(left of alt)+r key and type in "Services.msc", then disable Windows update unless you want to get taken for a train ride to Windows 10.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2018)

Kittymom1026 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


We have five machines, two desktops, two 17" laptops and one 11" "transformer" notebook....... (it doubles as a tablet).  My gaming desktop has Win 7, the wife's laptop has Win 10 and all the rest have Linux.  
We have until January of 2020 when Microsoft completely ends all support for Win 7, no more security updates.


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Dec 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Dec 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


How does she like Windows 10?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That may not work especially as Win 7 nears it's expiration date and they do their usual underhanded tricks with updates.......  I have an app that completely blocks Microsoft's ability to give me the upgrade, GWX Control Panel.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2018)

Kittymom1026 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kittymom1026 said:
> ...


It doesn't bother her but I had to make some changes like putting StartisBack (old style Start Menu) and the old Win 7 games back on it, I also disabled most of Microsoft's bloatware that comes with it.  Once that's done it's basically like using the Win 7 interface but you will need to set up a hotmail or outlook account with the initial upgrade though once that's done you can switch your boot login to a local account and not have to sign into Microsoft.


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Dec 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Kittymom1026 said:
> ...


What is that?


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Dec 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I'll let my computer guy do that since I have no idea how to do it myself. I don't have to sign into Microsoft now. All I do is turn it on and click onto one of the shortcuts to get to that site. I did see where no shortcuts can be added to the start screen anymore. That's a pain because I use them a lot and when my credit union updated their site, the old icon no longer worked and it wouldn't allow me to put a new one on. My desktop doesn't accept apps either so now I have to go into Google and do a search for my CU page.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2018)

Kittymom1026 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


GWX Control Panel 1.7.4.1 Download - TechSpot


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Bah, I can't be messin' with that. I forcefully extracted Cortana and Edge out of it. Something else that was always running, too.

I'd have to start over with a fresh 10 install at this point, too much was deleted.

I can have a Windows 7 installed in 3 minutes if the winds are blowing right.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2018)

Kittymom1026 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kittymom1026 said:
> ...


That's why you need something like StartisBack to regain that functionality however it will set you back $3.......

StartIsBack: real start menu for Windows 8 and Windows 10

As for getting the old Win 7 games back;

Downloads / Tools by other people / Windows 7 games for Windows 10

Only click on "Download Win 7 games for Win10"


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2018)

Kittymom1026 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kittymom1026 said:
> ...


There's another alternative to consider if you're so inclined and that's switching from Windows to Linux, I'm sure your computer guy can do that for you.  Linux is free though it wouldn't hurt to donate $20 or more to the developers.  
Most Windows users typically start with Linux Mint, easy to install and easy to use, very user friendly.


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Dec 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Thank you. I'll check with him and see what he thinks about it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2018)

Kittymom1026 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Kittymom1026 said:
> ...


Just be aware, if he's a Microsoft trained tech he might have the Microsoft propaganda/indoctrination against Linux.  Also if he hasn't kept up with Linux he might think it's still the command line operating system it was 30 years ago, that hasn't been the case for decades.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm gonna start calling Ringel Tar-Baby, because he likes them tarballs.

My OS is tarball-free.  Icky Icky tarballs 

FYI, the Windows equivalent to a tarball would be *.cab or *.msi


----------



## Kittymom1026 (Dec 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I'll call him on Monday and ask him.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I'm gonna start calling Ringel Tar-Baby, because he likes them tarballs.
> 
> My OS is tarball-free.  Icky Icky tarballs
> 
> FYI, the Windows equivalent to a tarball would be *.cab or *.msi


My tarball's bigger than your tarball.........


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna start calling Ringel Tar-Baby, because he likes them tarballs.
> ...




I don't have any. 

I use Glorious Master-Race Linux.


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Stay away from the yum showers...........


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 1, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I am post-yum. 



More in the revolutions per minute category.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...




This is the one I like the bast. What desktop do you use?


----------



## Ringel05 (Dec 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Kubuntu with the KDE Plasma interface, much more configurable (and nicer looking) than the Gnome interface.
I use the Application Dashboard.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Dec 14, 2018)

Ringel05 said:


> Kittymom1026 said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Same here. Gmail hosts our business mail also.
Gmail is better than any at stopping spam, everything works, fast and quite customizable to your liking.


----------

